# Where talent originates...



## Mancity17 (Mar 28, 2019)

http://www.americansoccernow.com/articles/the-geography-of-american-player-development-a-look-at-where-talent-originates


----------



## soccersc (Mar 28, 2019)

Article shows how dominate soccer is in Southern California...LA-77 players, San Diego 26 player, Inland Empire-21 players, Santa Barbara 6 players.  130 players all coming from within 200 miles.  Nowhere in the US is anywhere close to that. Those players most likely would have played each other in tournaments, leagues,  scrimmages, its normal to travel that distance to play in SoCal.  Of course there are a number of reasons why soccer is so strong in this area, but the numbers show that most come from this area.


----------



## CaliKlines (Mar 28, 2019)

soccersc said:


> Article shows how dominate soccer is in Southern California...LA-77 players, San Diego 26 player, Inland Empire-21 players, Santa Barbara 6 players.  130 players all coming from within 200 miles.  Nowhere in the US is anywhere close to that. Those players most likely would have played each other in tournaments, leagues,  scrimmages, its normal to travel that distance to play in SoCal.  Of course there are a number of reasons why soccer is so strong in this area, but the numbers show that most come from this area.


St. Louis produces more quality players per capita than Los Angeles.


----------



## Mancity17 (Mar 28, 2019)

St Louis was an original soccer hot bed...


----------



## Mancity17 (Mar 28, 2019)

soccersc said:


> Article shows how dominate soccer is in Southern California...LA-77 players, San Diego 26 player, Inland Empire-21 players, Santa Barbara 6 players.  130 players all coming from within 200 miles.  Nowhere in the US is anywhere close to that. Those players most likely would have played each other in tournaments, leagues,  scrimmages, its normal to travel that distance to play in SoCal.  Of course there are a number of reasons why soccer is so strong in this area, but the numbers show that most come from this area.


Statistics tell a different story...


----------



## soccersc (Mar 28, 2019)

Mancity17 said:


> Statistics tell a different story...


I understand what you are saying per capita...what I'm telling you is that LA, San Diego, Inland Empire and Santa Barbara should actually be considered one area.  Then if you really want your survey to hold weight you would actually have to find out how many players are playing and divide that number by how many make the pros.  Who really cares what the number is per capita, the real value would be finding out how many in those select area play soccer. If you have no idea how many people play then your average number per capita doesn't matter, the only other relevant number would be how many from that are actually play.


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 28, 2019)

Cali is a hot bed for football basketball baseball softball volleyball men's and women's soccer


----------



## mirage (Mar 28, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Cali is a hot bed for football basketball baseball softball volleyball men's and women's soccer


Nice weather for year around training coupled with bunch of retired major league and former world class players in every sports are abundant in SoCal.

While not every ex-pros are involved in youth sports, many are.


----------



## CaliKlines (Mar 28, 2019)

mirage said:


> Nice weather for year around training coupled with bunch of retired major league and former world class players in every sports are abundant in SoCal.
> 
> While not every ex-pros are involved in youth sports, many are.


Not a bad guy to have as your U13 coach...

https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/47732851


----------



## coachrefparent (Mar 29, 2019)

CaliKlines said:


> Not a bad guy to have as your U13 coach...
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/47732851


What did they win?  From the picture it looks like a World Cup


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 29, 2019)

soccersc said:


> I understand what you are saying per capita...what I'm telling you is that LA, San Diego, Inland Empire and Santa Barbara should actually be considered one area.  Then if you really want your survey to hold weight you would actually have to find out how many players are playing and divide that number by how many make the pros.  Who really cares what the number is per capita, the real value would be finding out how many in those select area play soccer. If you have no idea how many people play then your average number per capita doesn't matter, the only other relevant number would be how many from that are actually play.


This should clear the lines between SoCal and NorCal.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=Dc4gDx8l&id=F1142BD9346BAD958E292DEC0EC970FDF4EC5C8B&thid=OIP.Dc4gDx8lv5ogK4th0ORvTAHaGq&mediaurl=https://www.mapsofworld.com/usa/states/california/maps/map-of-southern-california.jpg&exph=720&expw=800&q=socal+map+southern+california&simid=608008359581188132&selectedindex=3&pc=APPL&vt=4&eim=1,2,3,4,6&sim=11


----------



## CaliKlines (Mar 29, 2019)

coachrefparent said:


> What did they win?  From the picture it looks like a World Cup


That is funny....photo is from the Bayern Munich Bundesliga championship. I hope he doesn’t still wear his BM uniform to coach the U13’s. That’s alittle too much “Glory Days”.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 29, 2019)

When I read the title I thought to myself “from my wife”.


----------



## push_up (Mar 29, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> When I read the title I thought to myself “from my wife”.


What is his name?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 29, 2019)

push_up said:


> What is his name?


Oh, boy. Typical response. Maybe, you should sit this out. You know when something meaningful comes to mind.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Apr 4, 2019)

If they want soccer to grow in the US, US soccer and MLS need to really start investing more dollars in the form of marketing as well as player salaries - both men’s and women’s side and I’m not just talking about national teams.

Right now, even if you absolutely loved the sport, too many pro players have to take on second coaching jobs, etc.... and there are only so many teams... so for the millions of talented kids out there who could make this game great in the US, it just wouldn’t make financial sense to pursue a career in soccer.

Put the upfront investment in, market the sh1t out of it, create homegrown heroes/superstars in each town and then you’ll start seeing kids seriously consider professional soccer as a career...


----------

